# Faux Stone Lamp Post Tutorial Video Up Now!



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Haunters!

New Video tutorial was just posted today! I'll show you how to make a lamp post with a faux stone sign with working lighting. This project is a great touch to any haunt entrance!


----------



## Junkyarddog (Jun 30, 2018)

Very creative...love it!!


----------

